# Martins on sale!



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I just bought a new Martin D-35 on sale.
There's a D-18 for $2000, D-28 for $2300, OM-21 for $2300, D-16GT for 1249 and a GPCRSGT for $900.
More info here: Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Good prices, thanks for sharing. If I could afford it, I'd be interested in one of those dreads, I think.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

D35s sound great imo.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Wardo said:


> D35s sound great imo.


I paid less than a used 35... and it has a 50th anniversary guitar label.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

What's the deal? These are over $1000 off normal retail. Are these floor models? B stock? Flawed in some way? One-of?
These are certainly not "normal" prices for Martin guitars and one hell of a bargain if they are factory fresh.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

For us without Facebook, what is the store? What’s on the page?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sounds scammy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Sounds scammy.


I was kinda wondering about that but since I’m so polite I didn’t want to piss in anyone’s cornflakes.

There’s also a minimum advertised price that dealers can sell Martins for. I dint bother checking the math on the posted prices.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Hammerhands said:


> For us without Facebook, what is the store? What’s on the page?


The store is Archambault on St Catherine in Montreal. The page shows pics of the price tag for the Martins. Insanely low for Martins, really.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Photos of the price tags from Archambault can be seen here:
BLOG


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

How do I upload photos on this forum?


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

There's also a Larrivee D-03 for $1100
Regular Price: $1729.00


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Daniel Grenier said:


> What's the deal? These are over $1000 off normal retail. Are these floor models? B stock? Flawed in some way? One-of?
> These are certainly not "normal" prices for Martin guitars and one hell of a bargain if they are factory fresh.


Archambault is very big on Taylors... and has a special room just for their guitars.
The Martins and Larrivee are kept with all the other brands... 

The guitars on sale are NOT factory fresh... they've been hanging in the store for many years. 
My D35 was made in 2015-16, but it's in mint condition.
I was told they wanted to renew their stock. 
But maybe they're going to drop the 2 brands.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So a sale on NOS guitars?


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Budda said:


> So a sale on NOS guitars?


Didn't look... electric is in another room.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> ...I’m so polite I didn’t want to piss in anyone’s cornflakes.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I was kinda wondering about that but since I’m so polite I didn’t want to piss in anyone’s cornflakes.



_"but since I’m so polite I didn’t want to piss in anyone’s cornflakes"_

Love this line!

I'm going to try writing a Canadian country song this evening...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> Didn't look... electric is in another room.


NOS is new old stock - applies to anything that fits. If the martins are all "new" but say 4 years old, they fit the description.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Budda said:


> NOS is new old stock - applies to anything that fits. If the martins are all "new" but say 4 years old, they fit the description.


Thanks!


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

I've bought a Larrivee for a very low price once at Archambault... but the guitar had a repair from their Lutherie department. So be aware, nothing is free in our world.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think NOS really applies to acoustic guitars that a store has not been able to sell for 3-4 years.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

capnjim said:


> I don't think NOS really applies to acoustic guitars that a store has not been able to sell for 3-4 years.


Why not? It’s not considered new as in late model but it’s also not used. It seems logical to me. NOS doesn’t have to mean sitting on a warehouse shelf, does it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

capnjim said:


> I don't think NOS really applies to acoustic guitars that a store has not been able to sell for 3-4 years.





capnjim said:


> I don't think NOS really applies to acoustic guitars that a store has not been able to sell for 3-4 years.


Why not? Because it usually means a guitar that was forgotten in the back?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think they were forgotten guitars. I'm sure they were out on display, and just couldn't sell. Its a tough economy and stores don't sell all their expensive guitars.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

L&M Burlington has a NOS Martin D 41, selling price $5849. on special for $4999. because it had a split top seam, that has been repaired.

LB


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> How do I upload photos on this forum?


Hi Bill, thanks for the hedsup on the Martins, and congrat's on your NGD. A fine guitar. I'm looking into the OM. 

You can't post directly from your 'puter here. Unless a subscriber maybe? But you can have Imgur, or Flicker host them for you, and then post the code they generate for you. Free. Imgur is a tad easier, and more forum friendly imo. Flickr is tighter, rule wise, on posting other people's pics.


----------

